# Baby quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have put my Moda Chocolat quilt on hold (it's about halfway quilted) because a friend of ours is having their 5th grandkid today, (it's early, they're inducing the pregnancy) and I thought if I busted my butt, I could get a baby quilt made for the baby in a week or 2.

A regular quilt I could've knocked out in a couple of days, but the grandparents happen to be very good friends and I wanted to put a little extra effort into the quilt, so I'm embroidering it. Nearly every block is embroidered.

I've laid out some of the blocks so you get a general idea of how the quilt will look. The small embroidered blocks are all in the pink and the bright green, then there will be 5 large (10 inches x 12 inches) white blocks with a grouping of monkeys and pillows

Each of the small white blocks has the nursery rhyme embroidered onto it:

"Five little monkeys jumping on the bed, one fell off and bumped his head. Mama called the doctor, the doctor said... no more monkeys jumping on the bed"!

The border on the outside will also have this rhyme embroidered on it, one line per side, in large letters. I hope to get it done within a couple of weeks, but it's a LOT of embroidery.


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

How adorable! I love the 5 block.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh I can't wait to see the finished product. How darling!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

CJ you are creating yet another masterpiece. I love the little monkeys and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - that's really charming.
I will be looking forward to seeing the whole quilt.
Since you have so much pink, the baby must be a little girl.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I tell you what the colors on this really made me struggle. You probably know from my previous quilts I am NOT a bright color person. The baby (born last night) is a girl, which I knew ahead of time.

I cut, embroidered and ditched several blocks working out colors, but I think I'm happy with them now. 

Here's some of them beginning to be assembled. The bright green blocks were originally yellow, and I didn't like it. I also ended up changing all the thread colors.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure if my first reply went through so I'll say it again, that is so cute!

I think you made the right choice to add the bright green. It really perks it up.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

This is a brilliant baby quilt. They are so blessed to have you gifting them.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That's so cute! I definitely think the green was a better choice than the yellow. I know what you mean, I change the color scheme on needlework a lot of times. Great job...as usual, lol.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, that quilt is going to be a family heirloom for sure!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

OH it is beautiful, CJ where did you find such a cute pattern?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is soooooooo beautiful !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I spotted this quilt in this magazine awhile back. I was completely entranced with the nursery rhyme, I'd never heard it!

I've got all the green and pink blocks embroidered, I'll be starting on the big white ones tomorrow. They're all large and will require splitting the designs.

For one block (each is filled with various monkeys, pillows and feathers) I decided to substitute the baby's name.

This is how I laid out the block in my software, I'll be embroidering it tomorrow and will post a picture. The "L" and the "i" are applique.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Love it love it love it... I have always sung that to my boys when they were little and my daughter in law is a monkey freak... We are doing the nursery all in animals and it is going to be heavy on the monkey side. I showed her what you were doing and she went nuts...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Here's the "Lexie" block I finished this morning, and the quilt so far:


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

The more put together you get, the more I love it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the "5" block, lol, all the little monkeys tucked into bed together!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

DD (4yo) was looking over my shoulder when I was scrolling down this post. She immediately burst into "Five little monkeys jumpin' on the bed..." It gets the Josie Stamp of Approval!

-Joy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Now that's funny!



menollyrj said:


> DD (4yo) was looking over my shoulder when I was scrolling down this post. She immediately burst into "Five little monkeys jumpin' on the bed..." It gets the Josie Stamp of Approval!
> 
> -Joy


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ, your work is just unbelievable.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm really liking it VERY much.
It's so pretty and playful.
An heirloom in the making.


Angie


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

wow!! Great Job!! Love the colors and especially the blues and greens with the pinks..perfect!! My children always loved singing that song, clapping and jumping around,making goofy faces like they were monkeys..,for hours, hours and hours..your quilt has brought back wonderful memories for me of their childhood.. I hope these folks enjoy the quilt as much as we have enjoyed seeing it..you are a wonderful friend..
Maixne


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, cj. You are so very talented and they are soo very lucky!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to see it finished either! LOL I'm like totally burned out on embroidery. I'm hoping to get the last 2 blocks done today. We had a marathon weekend outside as it was like a Spring day and I worked my tail off... I'm just almost too tired to sew.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

At last! The interior of the quilt is finished and the first border on. The final outer border (white) is supposed to be embroidered with the poem, but I do believe I'm going to skip it. I'm plum embroidered out!

My blog is down (server trouble) and not expected back up for 3 days! Anyway, I uploaded this picture elsewhere but the quality is horrible.

I have no idea of how I want to quilt this. I think I may do "X"'s in all the little squares, then just meander the rest of it around the embroidery. I can't decide on the borders though. Any suggestions?


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What adorable quilt with the embroidery. You do such a wonderful job. In fact everyone that quilts and post pics are so talented.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Dadburn it! I can't see the picture. I tried at work and it never would come up. I came home to my slow dial up and it doesn't load either. 

I am very jealous of those that can see it!

I'm sure it is cute as a button.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

countrysunshine it's not your dial up that is the problem. I have DSL and the pictures aren't loading for me either. 

I can't wait to see the finished quilt. I know it will be beautiful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing the finished quilt.

That is so pretty and cute.

Angie


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

CJ, the quilt is going to be so beautiful. I can't wait to see it. I'm always so amazed with anything with embroidering. I enjoy my machine alot. I just haven't tried to take on a quilt like this before. My grandbabies would love it. I've been wanting to tackle a sock monkey for them. I'm going to give it a try soon. Thanks so much for showing us your creations and God has surely blessed your talent.

I'm glad to be back, I've miss reading the post during our electric outage.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My host (GoDaddy) is having server trouble, this is the 3rd day. My website is up and down, so my pictures are also up and down.

I'm fighting something, haven't felt well for days, so the quilting is going slow. And today, it's fighting me every step of the way! Bleh!


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I am so jealous,,,,,,,, you do such a great job


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Finally! Wrapped this puppy up this morning. It was quite a project! I have to go get some wrapping paper and a box, and hope to get it to the family today.

I ended up quilting this on my sewing machine versus the longarm, so it took while, but I have a quilt on the frame and I didn't want to have to finish it first.


----------



## no hurry (Mar 16, 2008)

That was my favorite song when I was little and I loved teaching it to my sister's children. Your work is stunning!!


----------

